# Do baby cockatiels have bumps on their backs?



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Today I went to the bird store. They had a really cute baby lutino pearl cockatiel. He had all of his feathers except for some around his face and on top of his head. So not sure how old. Still not good at walking either. So he was just sittin' on his butt chillin'. Lol. 

I went to go pet him and he was so sweet. He let me pick him up and he was all cuddly and cute 

One thing I noticed though was a bump on his back, right above the rump. It felt like some bones or something. Is that something all baby tiels have? Or was something wrong with him?

He seemed perfectly healthy though


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There is a gland right about there so it could've been that but I don't know. I've never noticed a bump on my babies...


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Does anyone else have an explanation for this?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I thought the gland too, there is a little thing right at the gland that can look like a little tube, it could be considered a bump.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Do just babies get that gland? Or all tiels?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

all 'tiels have a preen gland.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, a preen gland. I doubt that's what it was. 

It was a big lump and it was hard. Like I said, it felt like bones were in it. Now that I think about it though, I'm thinking he was probably crippled in some way. Because as I said, he wasn't walking very good. I was thinking that was because of his age. But I just remembered, he had a sibling there and he was walking just fine. Probably a crippled tiel.

He was still cute though


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When i was stroking the babies i thought i felt a lump but it was their wing :wacko:


----------

